# eating peanuts before bed



## bludevil (Nov 16, 2001)

I've got into a habit of eating a couple handfulls of peanuts before I go to bed. Is this a bad habit, meaning all the fats in peanuts. Just wondered if eating something with a lot of fat (even healthy fats) is good right before bed.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2001)

If you're trying to gain weight/size it would probably help.

I'm cutting right now, so I do not eat anything before bed.

I love cashews though!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 16, 2001)

If it fits into your daily allowances it's fine.


----------



## gopro (Nov 26, 2001)

In general, I would say that eating a more complete form of protein would be a better idea before bed. A small protein drink with some peanuts would be ok as the fat in the nuts will delay absorption of the protein...this is good before bed.


----------



## Pemburu (Nov 28, 2001)

Before bed I have a shake made from 2%milk, whey pwdr, natty peanut butter, banana, and ice ran through the blender. It's cold and thick, and taste good.  Will the peanut butter and the milk help slow down the whey also as to get a good absorption rate over the next few hrs, or should I change the recipe?? 

I hate wasting time and money so any expert advice would be appreciated.

JC


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2001)

Yes it will. Or you could go out and buy a protein blend rather than straight whey. Straight whey is best AFTER a workout. Blends are best before bed.


----------

